# Toto problems



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

If Toto is so great, why so many problems on my recent job? They were mediocre at best. 

1) I needed to install a Vespin 2 today, and right out of the box I had a glaring blemish in the tank top edge that made it through their glazing process (not a new chip). Client just wants it installed so badly that she's going to leave it, but wtf? "Can I just touch it up?" (does Toto sell seconds online without saying so?..wondering..)

2) Yesterday, same toilet...I unpacked the bowl and the cover plates fell out and hit the floor (one chipped)...they are supposed to be somewhat secure in the box. When I called to order the replacements pronto I got the "eye roll" customer service dude on the line...like he was doing me a favor...

3) The client also order the uniflow adaptor for a 14" rough in...but they still sent the 12"..I guess I'll blame that one the third party seller..but wtf?

I blame myself, but they were little help.


----------



## BattleBornNV (Jul 27, 2017)

We quite spec’ing Toto on our projects some time ago but, funny you should say this, my current project the common area restroom sinks were spec’d Toto. Snuck it in on me. My plumber has been trying to accumulate 4 sinks for 7 months. Currently, we have 3. 
Order 4, receive 1. 
Then 2 more, both with flaws. Back they go. 
Need 3 still, get 1, it’s cracked. Bathrooms have been tiled complete for 30 days now, still a gaping hole in my finish. 
Not a fan, lost faith in them long ago. AS, Koehler, they make nice fixtures too and so much easier to deal with. 
Good luck bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I've never had a problem and that's about all I install.

Just a thought...and not too far-fetched these days....

When you said "on-line"...I'm wondering...could these be a fake Toto?

Edit: I buy mine from a local distributor.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Toto's always causing problems... a menace to the community... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> 2) Yesterday, same toilet...I unpacked the bowl and the cover plates fell out and hit the floor (one chipped)...they are supposed to be somewhat secure in the box. When I called to order the replacements pronto I got the "eye roll" customer service dude on the line...like he was doing me a favor...


What are the cover plates for the bowl?

When I buy a Toto, there is always two boxes...one for the tank and lid and one for the bowl. The hardware is always in the tank.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

We had to order three toilets to get one. First one tank was cracked, second bowl was cracked.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Don't you guys have local distributors with product in stock?


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Local for me is a 45 minute drive each way and they probably don't have what I want in stock. So an hour and a half to go order it, another hour and a half to pick it up. 

I'd rather order online and have it shipped to my house or the job site.

I've gotten a number of Toto's from this site. They do an amazing job of packing the toilets for shipping.

https://www.supply.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-NHW0oim2QIVyYWzCh0TWwAXEAAYASAAEgJ9VfD_BwE


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

Use to be Toto meant quality. My understanding is, Toto was first to produce the bigger flapper valve and increase the pitch on the trap, witch made for a better low flow flusher. I believe the other manufactures have got on board, and make a comparable product. Poor quality will kill sales for Toto!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Robie said:


> What are the cover plates for the bowl?
> 
> When I buy a Toto, there is always two boxes...one for the tank and lid and one for the bowl. The hardware is always in the tank.


The vespin 2 has a concealed trapway. The cover plates are porcelain rectangles with velcro backs, approx 3"x4" that cover the hold down bolt recesses.

Lots of stuff isn't local. Right now I'm waiting on Ferguson to deliver from one area store to my nearby one to get the damned unifit trapeway ($80) that I need. Truck is running late today, so I already wasted one trip.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Robie said:


> Don't you guys have local distributors with product in stock?


The locals seem to be driving us online for more stuff, themselves out of business, and making us all nuts in the process...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

It makes me nervous just transporting a boxed toilet in my truck with all the bumps and lumps.

I can't imagine relying on a UPS or FedEx person.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Ours was from HD.

The local places sell the same thing for more.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of them either.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Robie said:


> It makes me nervous just transporting a boxed toilet in my truck with all the bumps and lumps.
> 
> I can't imagine relying on a UPS or FedEx person.


The next time I order a toilet I'll take a picture of the packing. It's impressive.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Edited for incorrect info*

She also had reps tell her that the big box lines were definitely not the same as supply house ones. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

rblakes1 said:


> My wife used to work for a plumbing supply house and said Toto went downhill after American Standard (I think?) bought them out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Incorrect, no one owns Toto except Toto, the largest plumbing fixture manufacturer in the world. I still use them, although the Vespin is not a favorite. The one piece toilets are a pain because of the location requirements of the supply line and the way the covers fit over the screw holes.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

rrk said:


> Incorrect, no one owns Toto except Toto, the largest plumbing fixture manufacturer in the world. I still use them, although the Vespin is not a favorite. The one piece toilets are a pain because of the location requirements of the supply line and the way the covers fit over the screw holes.


My mistake, I'm going off memory from at least 6 years ago and apparently my memory is a little fuzzy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

rblakes1 said:


> *Edited for incorrect info*
> 
> She also had reps tell her that the big box lines were definitely not the same as supply house ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Makes sense...like most cordless tools then....


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

rblakes1 said:


> My mistake, I'm going off memory from at least 6 years ago and apparently my memory is a little fuzzy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


welcome to the fuzzy memory club, sometimes mine is nonexistant


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

It seems to me that HD toilets are often seconds with warped or wobbly bottoms. This may be intended to bolster sales in their toilet shim division. :jester:


----------

